# tunneled vs non-tunneled catheter



## Ann 

How can you tell if a catheter is tunneled or non-tunneled?


----------



## jettagirlfl

When you look up the procedure in the cpt, it will specify. 

It does get tricky: For Ex: 36555 insertion of non-tunneled central venous catheter,

or 36557insertion of a tunnled central venous catheter. 

It will specify for you, & in your Dr's Op note, they should be specifying this. 

Hope this helps !


----------



## Torilinne

*Tunneled vs Non-tunneled*

Tunneled catheters are placed under the skin and through the subcutaneous tissue to the site needing access...usually to be left in place for longer term therapy.  In tunneled, a tunnel is made first and then the catheter is inserted and advanced.  

Non-tunneled is through a short tract which is from the skin entry site directly into the point of cannulation. 

Hope this helps!!

V. Davis, CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels

*Physician documentation*

It is incumbent upon the physician to accurately document what was done, including stating whether it was a tunneled or non-tunneled catheter, and whether or not a port was also present.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

